# Smoking vs Non-Smoking: Do Riders/Drivers get to choose?



## GoGo Girl (Mar 6, 2017)

Will Uber ever update their rider app so riders can request a non-smoking car (and vice-versa)? I was shocked to see other Uber drivers sitting and smoking in their cars while waiting at the airport! As a non-smoker, I would NOT want to have to pay good money to have to ride in a smoker's vehicle. Riders and Drivers, alike, should be able to request smokers or non-smokers. 

I realize that riders and drivers can always rate the experience low and, as I understand it, if you rate a 3 that rider/driver will be blocked from receiving future requests from you; however, why should either one have to suffer through a bad experience first? Just give us the OPTION in advance so that every ride can be a good experience for all, whether a smoker or non-smoker.

I certainly will NOT tolerate someone smoking in my vehicle, and I shouldn't be "punished" if I have to rate them low for it.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Theres alot worse things then cig smoke. Fukashima leaking into the ocean makeing my tunafish radioactive


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

GoGo Girl said:


> I realize that riders and drivers can always rate the experience low and, as I understand it, if you rate a 3 that rider/driver will be blocked from receiving future requests from you;


That's lyft, there is no such policy with Uber.



Jermin8r89 said:


> Theres alot worse things then cig smoke. Fukashima leaking into the ocean makeing my tunafish radioactive


Imagine having to eat radioactive tuna in the back of an uber full of smoke from Newport lights?

Marlboro I could see... Camel, maybe....

But Newport lights.. yuck


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

The smell of smoke tuna and my fabric sheets air freshener. 

Id think im at the laundrey mat downtown.

Radioactive tuna imagine if you became a mutant from tuna. I start turning into magneto. Coooool! Id eat it well smoke a newport. I havent had camel for a while now you got me wanting to get camel wides. I need to fill up on another pack and go to new hamphshire where theres no tax


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/pax-lights-up-after-being-told-no-smoking-my-options.147973/


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> . I havent had camel for a while now you got me wanting to get camel wides


My choice for many years...


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

This could be the funniest complaint I have ever read. I do smoke but my vehicle never smells of smoke when I pick up a pax. Over 3000 trips and not one complaint. 

If there was ever an option for drivers to say whether they are a smoker or non-smoker, they would put non-smoker regardless. Even though I smoke, I don't want a pax smoking in my car. They would leave ashes all over and potentially burn holes in my seat.

Get over yourself. They are not paying good money like you stated. You sound like an uber troll or pax.


----------



## freakydisco (Dec 18, 2017)

Back it up Uber said:


> This could be the funniest complaint I have ever read. I do smoke but my vehicle never smells of smoke when I pick up a pax. Over 3000 trips and not one complaint.
> 
> If there was ever an option for drivers to say whether they are a smoker or non-smoker, they would put non-smoker regardless. Even though I smoke, I don't want a pax smoking in my car. They would leave ashes all over and potentially burn holes in my seat.
> 
> Get over yourself. They are not paying good money like you stated. You sound like an uber troll or pax.


UH... okay, now let's say you just spent an hour getting ready for a date or a job interview and when your car arrives, it reeks of fish. Is it acceptable for you (as a passenger) to show up at your destination smelling like something nasty when you're trying to make a good first impression? This thread is absolutely a legitimate complaint. But because smokers feel they're entitled to inflict their habit on other people, you think it's silly. If you were in my car and came out smelling like fish or marijuana or some strong ethnic cooking right before an important situation, you'd surely complain. And, similarly, riders like me are allowed to complain when we wake up, shower, get dressed, get in a car and come out smelling like an ashtray. This happened to me today. And now, only an hour after getting ready, my hair smells and my clothes smell -- only an hour into the day. It's disgusting. I had to take a car back home just to shower again and change because it's highly inappropriate for me to go where I'm going if I smell like this. Here's a newsflash to all you smokers: you stink. And it's an awful, unattractive stink that gives people headaches. Non-smokers don't want to smell like your habit any more than you want to smell like a garbage truck. Would you be fine with a crackhead sprinkling crack all over your clothes? Or a mud-wrestler spraying mud all over your clothes? No? So, why should I be okay smelling like cigarettes simply because it's YOUR problem?

The assumption should always be that a car service is clean and smells fresh. That's a basic sanitary condition, otherwise we can all go back to taxis. It simply doesn't occur to a professional business owner like myself to call up my driver and ask about their bad habits, because I assume they take the same care as I do with my own business: keep it clean and professional. If you don't make people happy and do your best, the customers don't come back and they give bad reviews. Unfortunately, some people have to accept the stinky ride without complaint because they don't have time to wait for another. I had car problems today, had to rush my car to the shop at 8:30 am and get back to work. After waiting 10 minutes for my ride to arrive, I had to accept it as I didn't have the time to wait for another. But when I realized how bad I smelled, I absolutely had to change my workday around to compensate. That makes Uber/Lyft drivers who smoke an inconvenience and more of a cost to us in lost time, so it's absolutely a legitimate complaint. Showing up smelling like something could ruin a job interview or date, because even if you're not smoking while I'm in the car, the stink is still all over the inside of the car and it transfers to your hair and your clothes.


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

freakydisco said:


> UH... okay, now let's say you just spent an hour getting ready for a date or a job interview and when your car arrives, it reeks of fish. Is it acceptable for you (as a passenger) to show up at your destination smelling like something nasty when you're trying to make a good first impression? This thread is absolutely a legitimate complaint. But because smokers feel they're entitled to inflict their habit on other people, you think it's silly. If you were in my car and came out smelling like fish or marijuana or some strong ethnic cooking right before an important situation, you'd surely complain. And, similarly, riders like me are allowed to complain when we wake up, shower, get dressed, get in a car and come out smelling like an ashtray. This happened to me today. And now, only an hour after getting ready, my hair smells and my clothes smell -- only an hour into the day. It's disgusting. I had to take a car back home just to shower again and change because it's highly inappropriate for me to go where I'm going if I smell like this. Here's a newsflash to all you smokers: you stink. And it's an awful, unattractive stink that gives people headaches. Non-smokers don't want to smell like your habit any more than you want to smell like a garbage truck. Would you be fine with a crackhead sprinkling crack all over your clothes? Or a mud-wrestler spraying mud all over your clothes? No? So, why should I be okay smelling like cigarettes simply because it's YOUR problem?
> 
> The assumption should always be that a car service is clean and smells fresh. That's a basic sanitary condition, otherwise we can all go back to taxis. It simply doesn't occur to a professional business owner like myself to call up my driver and ask about their bad habits, because I assume they take the same care as I do with my own business: keep it clean and professional. If you don't make people happy and do your best, the customers don't come back and they give bad reviews. Unfortunately, some people have to accept the stinky ride without complaint because they don't have time to wait for another. I had car problems today, had to rush my car to the shop at 8:30 am and get back to work. After waiting 10 minutes for my ride to arrive, I had to accept it as I didn't have the time to wait for another. But when I realized how bad I smelled, I absolutely had to change my workday around to compensate. That makes Uber/Lyft drivers who smoke an inconvenience and more of a cost to us in lost time, so it's absolutely a legitimate complaint. Showing up smelling like something could ruin a job interview or date, because even if you're not smoking while I'm in the car, the stink is still all over the inside of the car and it transfers to your hair and your clothes.


Lol, why is thread back after 9 months??? Again, my car never smells of smoke. Over 4000 trips now and not one complaint. If it smells like smoke, riders will complain and after a bunch of complaints, the driver will be deactivated.

Using the fish example you provided. You are saying that if a driver even once had transported fish in his car, they should never be allowed to pick up a pax ever again. If it doesn't smell like fish (smoke) when you pick up the pax, then why would it be an issue if they transport fish (smoke) when they don't have a pax. Go back to your safe place!


----------



## Fearmonger (Nov 16, 2017)

I wish there was a place where drivers could request non-smoking passengers. I hate having to roll around in the winter with my windows down to air things out because the last PAX has to take one last drag before they get in the car.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Fearmonger said:


> I wish there was a place where drivers could request non-smoking passengers. I hate having to roll around in the winter with my windows down to air things out because the last PAX has to take one last drag before they get in the car.


Febreze works miracles.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Quit smoking four years ago, so only non smokers in my fusion.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

My car. My rules. No smoking.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

The rating system takes care of this problem. If the car reeks, low rating. Pax sees rating and cancels if uber hasnt already deactivated the account.


----------



## ScandaLeX (May 15, 2017)

About a month ago I had 2 pax in the back seat (4 in the car total) each light up like it was just cool like that. They waited until we were on 95N to do it. At first I’m thinking to myself, is that smoke I smell??? I tell them no smoking & they tell me they’re not but I’m still smelling it. 
I then said you leave me no choice but to pull over to the side here & let you out- that’s when they (supposedly) tossed them out the window but when they got out the car at their drop off something told me to get out car & check the rear (as they’re running as fast as they can away from the car & where I dropped them at). 

These degenerates put their cigarettes out on the floor of my car & had been using it as an ashtray during the ride.

It was my luck to get a ping just before dropping them off. The next pickup wasn’t even a min away- not enough time to air the car out. Now I’m in a situation explaining to this next set of riders what the previous passengers did while having them look at me like it was me who was smoking.

Yes, they got 1* & reported. I got a cleaning fee but guess what- the pax that had to sit in that stink also gave me 1* for something I didnt do. Uber said they’d remove the low rating.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

California forbids smoking in the workplace. Case law has said that truck cabs are workplaces. I bet that if pushed case law would determine the same about TNC vehicles.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Fearmonger said:


> I wish there was a place where drivers could request non-smoking passengers. I hate having to roll around in the winter with my windows down to air things out because the last PAX has to take one last drag before they get in the car.


 There is nothing more annoying than watching someone take one last long pull from their cancer stick as they slowly stroll towards your car....then you're forced to sit in that wretched stench for the duration of their trip, if not longer.

Just happened to me on Sunday morning at 3:30 AM, I almost rolled away and cancelled but I'm glad I didn't because the pax ended up being really funny.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Back it up Uber said:


> why is thread back after 9 months???


^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Theres alot worse things then cig smoke. Fukashima leaking into the ocean makeing my tunafish radioactive


... accept my car does not smell like Fukushima rotting tuna fish.

Want to smoke, go call a dirty taxi then. I had a Pax light up an e-cigarette after I specifically told him he could not do it, sent it in to Uber requesting a cleaning fee and got $20. Dash cam for the win.



Fearmonger said:


> I wish there was a place where drivers could request non-smoking passengers. I hate having to roll around in the winter with my windows down to air things out because the last PAX has to take one last drag before they get in the car.


This. Or worse when they take that last pull the exhale inside the car. I have purposely rolled down the windows until I'm satisfied that it is gone from the car...I don't give a shit if it's snowing outside.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> Want to smoke, go call a dirty taxi then.


What about a clean taxi?


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

I don't smoke and pax are not allowed to smoke period


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

I don’t get it, I see this happen as well at the airport staging lot, like is it really that hard to step out of your car for a smoke?

Just because you can’t smell it and you don’t see any complaints (or rating drops) doesn’t mean that pax doesn’t smell it and weren’t offended

Just because you haven’t seen any issues yet doesn’t mean there won’t be that one time you light up, the car wreaks of smoke, you get just that one pax that does get offended and you do get a complaint, rating drop or worse, deactivated


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

4.9 forever said:


> California forbids smoking in the workplace. Case law has said that truck cabs are workplaces. I bet that if pushed case law would determine the same about TNC vehicles.


Yeah but California is a whole other planet. Lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RangerBella said:


> Yeah but California is a whole other planet. Lol


True story!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Tobacco smoke does not bother me. I have no use for anti-smokers. I have no use for the government's dictating to businesses what activities that are not unlawful they can allow on their premises. I have the same lack of use for the government's dictating to people what activities that are not unlawful they can allow in their own homes. As I recall, and, I went to school back in the days when even the public schools still required U.S. History, the government's invasion of private homes was one reason for the creation of this country. The last time that I read the Manifesto of the American War of Independence (commonly referred to as the "Declaration of Independence"), such specific complaints were still there ("let facts be submitted to a candid world...........).

I do not, however, have problems with a a market's and customer's dictating the circumstances under which business is done.

I always allowed smoking in the cab. When Uber Taxi came here (it was the second level of Uber to show up in The Capital of Your Nation--Uber Black was the first.), I signed up for it. One thing that I began to notice was that the Uber customers had more of a distaste for tobacco smoke than most. While there was not much to be done for the cab that I had (liberal application of de-stinkifier was the best that I could do), when I replaced it, I no longer allowed smoking in it. To this day, I do not allow smoking in it. These cabs had rubber floors and vinyl covered seats, mind you, but the smell of the tobacco still got into it. It is not in the new cab.

When I signed up for UberX, I kept the same rule in the UberX/Lyft car. I do not allow smoking. GF does not like that, but she deals with it. Usually, we take the hoopty car or the DeSoto when she needs me to drive her somewhere. She can smoke in either of those. It is rare that she rides in the cab or UberX/Lyft car.

The customer is paying. Therefore, he gets to dictate the terms under which he will engage my services and render unto me his funds. If he does not want to smell tobacco smoke, so be it. If I want his custom, I can create conditions under which he will render unto me the same. If I do not want, or, do not care if I receive his custom, I can allow the smoke. For my purposes, I prefer to receive his custom. I would prefer that he not take his business elsewhere. Therefore, I do not allow smoking. I have had a few people caterwaul about "nanny state this" and "liberals that" and "government's sticking its nose" here. I tell these people that it is immaterial whether or not I sympathise with them. The fact is that the majority of people who pay my bills do not want to smell it, so I am going to honour their preferences. There are times when I add that subsequent customers will downrate me if I allow the instant customer to smoke. Too many downratings and Uber or Lyft will de-activate me.

I know one cab drivers who smoke stogies. One of them signed up for Uber Taxi. He lasted six weeks. He puffed the stogies in his cab, although not when a customer was in it. Still, he used to extinguish the stogie when the customer boarded but leave it in the ashtray. His cab smelled like cigar smoke. He told me that Uber had de-activated him from Uber Taxi for poor ratings. The guy is a good cab driver, but people do not want to smell stogies. It does not bother me, but I am not his customer.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

GoGo Girl said:


> Will Uber ever update their rider app so riders can request a non-smoking car (and vice-versa)? I was shocked to see other Uber drivers sitting and smoking in their cars while waiting at the airport! As a non-smoker, I would NOT want to have to pay good money to have to ride in a smoker's vehicle. Riders and Drivers, alike, should be able to request smokers or non-smokers.
> 
> I realize that riders and drivers can always rate the experience low and, as I understand it, if you rate a 3 that rider/driver will be blocked from receiving future requests from you; however, why should either one have to suffer through a bad experience first? Just give us the OPTION in advance so that every ride can be a good experience for all, whether a smoker or non-smoker.
> 
> I certainly will NOT tolerate someone smoking in my vehicle, and I shouldn't be "punished" if I have to rate them low for it.


I don't think they have an option for this but if I climbed into a car and smell like an ashtray I would climb right out and order another one



Another Uber Driver said:


> Tobacco smoke does not bother me. I have no use for anti-smokers. I have no use for the government's dictating to businesses what activities that are not unlawful they can allow on their premises. I have the same lack of use for the government's dictating to people what activities that are not unlawful they can allow in their own homes. As I recall, and, I went to school back in the days when even the public schools still required U.S. History, the government's invasion of private homes was one reason for the creation of this country. The last time that I read the Manifesto of the American War of Independence (commonly referred to as the "Declaration of Independence"), such specific complaints were still there ("let facts be submitted to a candid world...........).
> 
> I do not, however, have problems with a a market's and customer's dictating the circumstances under which business is done.
> 
> ...





Fearmonger said:


> I wish there was a place where drivers could request non-smoking passengers. I hate having to roll around in the winter with my windows down to air things out because the last PAX has to take one last drag before they get in the car.


I can handle one person who smokes and puts out cigarettes before igets in my car but the other day I saw three people who are smoking approaching my car and they were going to put their cigarettes out but I decided not to let him them my car, I cancelled and drove on. anyway 3 people with Smoker's breath will infect your car


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

GoGo Girl said:


> I would NOT want to have to pay good money to have to ride in a smoker's vehicle.


 excuse me, good money! Since when Uber makes anyone pays good money for a ride, you want a premium needs , special demands, pay for a limo, not an Uber, Uber is the Macdonald s when it comes to transportation


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mikedamirault said:


> I don't get it, I see this happen as well at the airport staging lot, like is it really that hard to step out of your car for a smoke?
> 
> Just because you can't smell it and you don't see any complaints (or rating drops) doesn't mean that pax doesn't smell it and weren't offended
> 
> Just because you haven't seen any issues yet doesn't mean there won't be that one time you light up, the car wreaks of smoke, you get just that one pax that does get offended and you do get a complaint, rating drop or worse, deactivated


I much prefer drivers in the airport lots smoke IN their cars. That way it's not coming in mine next to them (as much, anyway).

I figure the ratings will take care of them eventually.



Oscar Levant said:


> I don't think they have an option for this but if I climbed into a car and smell like an ashtray I would climb right out and order another one
> 
> I can handle one person who smokes and puts out cigarettes before igets in my car but the other day I saw three people who are smoking approaching my car and they were going to put their cigarettes out but I decided not to let him them my car, I cancelled and drove on. anyway 3 people with Smoker's breath will infect your car


The pax can always cancel and if they complain about the smell--ANY smell--in the car as a reason to not take it, uber will refund the cancel few. Unless they're in the boonies, with no other uber around, getting another driver is not difficult.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I can handle one person who smokes and puts out cigarettes before igets in my car but the other day I saw three people who are smoking approaching my car and they were going to put their cigarettes out but I decided not to let him them my car, I cancelled and drove on. anyway 3 people with Smoker's breath will infect your car


I have posted more than once my little story about the one guy who dragged the smell of the cigaret into the car with him and how I received a ping that was two doors down the street upon my discharging him. The best that I could do was spray the de-stinkifier, but it was ineffective. Of course, the second customer was toes on the kerb (her name must have been Murphy). Of course, she smelled the last guy's smoke. Of course, she downrated me. Of course, she sent a nastygram to Uber about my car's smelling like smoke and de-stinkifier. Uber actually asked me about it. I gave up smoking in 1998. They let me go. These days, if someone drags his cigaret smell into the car, I tell the next few customers that the last customer put out a cigaret right before he boarded, so I am doing my best to cover it, but it might take a while. I have not been downrated since for cigaret smell.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Unfortunately there are uber drivers with zero respect for their rider's and smoke or allow smoking in their car. 
I would suggest calling the driver before he/she arrives and ask if the car is smoke free. If not, cancel the trip. If you are charged a cancellation fee, advise uber via your app why you canceled and demand a refund. They will give your money back.

If you arrive and the car stinks or cigs, wait for the driver to start the trip, immediately cancel the trip, get out and request another trip, rate the driver a 1 star and file a complaint with uber. Uber will refund your cancellation fee. 

I hope this will [email protected]@l


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Back it up Uber said:


> This could be the funniest complaint I have ever read. I do smoke but my vehicle never smells of smoke when I pick up a pax. Over 3000 trips and not one complaint.


If you think your car doesn't smell of the stench of cigarettes to a non-smoker, you're on drugs. 3000 trips is nothing. Come back when you have 20 or 30 THOUSAND. ;-) 3000 trips.....my cat takes that many piss breaks in one year!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The nicotine thing is one of my personal pet peeves.

Smoking in the car should be enough to get you banned off the service, driver or passenger.


Should be like a $300 fee for lighting up in a drivers car. That's about how much it costs to get the smoke smell out of a car by a professional.


There are taxis around... Even after the detailing clean goes to town there's still a perpetual lingering scent that never goes away. When i get into one of the company taxis I can tell if there was EVER a driver who smoked or not in about 5 seconds.

There's one car i sometimes get stuck in. About a year and a half ago a driver got fired for smoking in the car.. I can still smell it.


Those of us without burnt lungs and noses.. we can tell that you smoke... Chances are you can't!


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

GoGo Girl said:


> Will Uber ever update their rider app so riders can request a non-smoking car (and vice-versa)? I was shocked to see other Uber drivers sitting and smoking in their cars while waiting at the airport! As a non-smoker, I would NOT want to have to pay good money to have to ride in a smoker's vehicle. Riders and Drivers, alike, should be able to request smokers or non-smokers.
> 
> I realize that riders and drivers can always rate the experience low and, as I understand it, if you rate a 3 that rider/driver will be blocked from receiving future requests from you; however, why should either one have to suffer through a bad experience first? Just give us the OPTION in advance so that every ride can be a good experience for all, whether a smoker or non-smoker.
> 
> I certainly will NOT tolerate someone smoking in my vehicle, and I shouldn't be "punished" if I have to rate them low for it.


I agree that this needs to be done. Rated a driver 4 stars because his car smelled of smoke and I always get a headache as I seem to be allergic or at least it irritates my body. It's $5 for a can of air freshener so no excuse for the smoke smell. Oh and it was a Prius driver.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey everyone..Drivers and Pax included....There's a CXL function built into the app for MANY reasons. USE IT. 
Pax smells like dogshit ? cxl the trip. Car smells like dogshit ? cxl the trip. Easy Peasy


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> If you think your car doesn't smell of the stench of cigarettes to a non-smoker, you're on drugs. 3000 trips is nothing. Come back when you have 20 or 30 THOUSAND. ;-) 3000 trips.....my cat takes that many piss breaks in one year!


Nope, my brother is extremely against smoking and says he can't smell it at all. All you need is ozium and you're good to go.

Bragging about doing 20,000+ trips and owning a cat? Sounds like you are a fun person to be around lol. Much worse smells out there, body odor, bad breathe, food and then pet hair could be really bad for a rider so keep quiet.


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

Nope.. No smoking.. And sure as hell no vape either...of course... If I can piss in your mocha-choka- bullshit latte from the local vorganic vegan coffee shop....and you drink it... You can smoke / vape in MY car.. Otherwise... Nahhhhyou light up or pull a vape while in MY car... Ride over... You are getting out.


----------



## ScandaLeX (May 15, 2017)

URMomsBox said:


> Nope.. No smoking.. And sure as hell no vape either...of course... If I can piss in your mocha-choka- bullshit latte from the local vorganic vegan coffee shop....and you drink it... You can smoke / vape in MY car.. Otherwise... Nahhhhyou light up or pull a vape while in MY car... Ride over... You are getting out.


I get the distinct feeling you dont know anything about vaping.

I've no problem whatsoever with pax vaping.....it's not smoking by any stretch of the imagination.
Many of my best & long rides have been with vapers.....we're a cool bunch of people!!!


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

ScandaLeX said:


> I get the distinct feeling you dont know anything about vaping.
> 
> I've no problem whatsoever with pax vaping.....it's not smoking by any stretch of the imagination.
> Many of my best & long rides have been with vapers.....we're a cool bunch of people!!!


See... The thing is... My knowledge of vaping doesn't matter ... however...one fact about vaping I do know is... that you are not going to do it in my car.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Those of us without burnt lungs and noses.. we can tell that you smoke... Chances are you can't!


I don't smoke, but the smell just doesn't bother me at all. Of course I'm 61, and when I was a kid people smoked everywhere- grocery stores, department stores, bars, restaurants, you name it. I was watching "I Love Lucy" on TV yesterday evening, Desi Arnaz was smoking with one hand while playing with his kind with the other.

People used to be not so sensitive about the smell of fine tobacco burning.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GoGo Girl said:


> Will Uber ever update their rider app so riders can request a non-smoking car (and vice-versa)? I was shocked to see other Uber drivers sitting and smoking in their cars while waiting at the airport! As a non-smoker, I would NOT want to have to pay good money to have to ride in a smoker's vehicle. Riders and Drivers, alike, should be able to request smokers or non-smokers.
> 
> I realize that riders and drivers can always rate the experience low and, as I understand it, if you rate a 3 that rider/driver will be blocked from receiving future requests from you; however, why should either one have to suffer through a bad experience first? Just give us the OPTION in advance so that every ride can be a good experience for all, whether a smoker or non-smoker.
> 
> I certainly will NOT tolerate someone smoking in my vehicle, and I shouldn't be "punished" if I have to rate them low for it.


No one riding Uber pays " good money"



Jermin8r89 said:


> Theres alot worse things then cig smoke. Fukashima leaking into the ocean makeing my tunafish radioactive


I havent eaten tuna since.
Make sure you use IODIZED SALT.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

ScandaLeX said:


> I get the distinct feeling you dont know anything about vaping.
> 
> I've no problem whatsoever with pax vaping.....it's not smoking by any stretch of the imagination.
> Many of my best & long rides have been with vapers.....we're a cool bunch of people!!!


In California, vaping products are defined in the law as tobacco products. Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

4.9 forever said:


> In California, vaping products are defined in the law as tobacco products. Sorry to burst your bubble.


In California, air causes cancer

( truth is . . . TAX CAUSES CANCER.
TAXATION IS A KNOWN CARCINOGEN !)

Beware the NANNY STATE !
End Govt. Micromanagement of Personal Affairs Now !


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> In California, air causes cancer


So does having plastic bottles in your house.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

4.9 forever said:


> So does having plastic bottles in your house.


And carpet made from these " recycled " bottles !


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

ScandaLeX said:


> I get the distinct feeling you dont know anything about vaping.
> 
> I've no problem whatsoever with pax vaping.....it's not smoking by any stretch of the imagination.
> Many of my best & long rides have been with vapers.....we're a cool bunch of people!!!


The smell from one person vaping in your car for just a few minutes will linger in your car for hours. It's not as bad as actual cigarette smoke either in smell or how long it lingers but if you think no one can smell it afterwards, you're wrong.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Tobacco smoke does not bother me. I have no use for anti-smokers. I have no use for the government's dictating to businesses what activities that are not unlawful they can allow on their premises. I have the same lack of use for the government's dictating to people what activities that are not unlawful they can allow in their own homes. As I recall, and, I went to school back in the days when even the public schools still required U.S. History, the government's invasion of private homes was one reason for the creation of this country. The last time that I read the Manifesto of the American War of Independence (commonly referred to as the "Declaration of Independence"), such specific complaints were still there ("let facts be submitted to a candid world...........).
> 
> I do not, however, have problems with a a market's and customer's dictating the circumstances under which business is done.
> 
> ...


Tobacco smoke irritated my senses. The couple times I was in the vicinity of a smoker my nose clogged up and it felt like I was going to cough blood. Just the smell itritates me a little but I take tons of allergy medicine because Nature screws me up too, so that helps


----------

